# ISO Gorgonzola Cream Sauce



## velochic (Mar 27, 2007)

I found a lot of different ways to make this from recipes on the internet, but I was wondering if anyone here has a TNT recipe for gorgonzola cream sauce.  I am planning to put this over pasta or grilled polenta.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2007)

_We use this gorgonzola sauce with grilled steak, but it would work with pasta i would think._
_bring 4 cups heavy cream to a boil and keep it bubbling about 45 minutes to thicken. Keep an eye on it and stir now and then. Then take off the heat and add your gorgonzola,about 3-4 ounces of crumbly gorgonzola, 4 tab. parmesan grated, salt, pepper and a small handfull of freshly chopped Italian flat leaf parsley..I'd then just put over your pasta or polenta and let the heat from the pasta melt the cheese, top with a little more fresly chopped parsley and serve.BLue cheese works just as well in this._

_kadesma_


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 27, 2007)

While many might consider this "cheating", when I just need a small amount of blue-cheese sauce to dot on a steak or toss with a small side of pasta, I'll frequently just microwave my favorite jarred brand of chunky blue cheese dressing.  Sometimes I'll add in some extra fresh blue cheese & some minced parsley, but frequently just go with the plain dressing.  Works great.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 27, 2007)

s an idea, take the gorgonzola sauce and add about an equal amount of a tomato, spaghetti type, sauce.  Very tasty.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 27, 2007)

Quite simple... mix gorgonzola cut in chunks and mascarpone and heat on the double boiler, proportion is up to your taste... then add some cooking cream to make it to the desired consistency... dash of white pepper to taste.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 27, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Quite simple... mix gorgonzola cut in chunks and mascarpone and heat on the double boiler, proportion is up to your taste... then add some cooking cream to make it to the desired consistency... dash of white pepper to taste.


 
mmmm, that sounds good! 

I don't remember when the first time I had bleu/gorgonzola with meat but I love it! I make sure I always have some when cooking a piece of beef. 

After reading the idea using bleu cheese dressing, I definately heat up some of my Marie's to drizzle over the meat.


----------



## velochic (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for all the ideas!!

I love crumbled gorgonzola on steak, too.  

I do have a question Kadesma... how do you keep the cream from burning on the bottom if you are boiling it.  Would it take longer if I simmer it to prevent burning.  I have an electric stove.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2007)

velochic said:
			
		

> Thank you for all the ideas!!
> 
> I love crumbled gorgonzola on steak, too.
> 
> I do have a question Kadesma... how do you keep the cream from burning on the bottom if you are boiling it. Would it take longer if I simmer it to prevent burning. I have an electric stove.


I meant to say that I lower the heat and let it just go and it works just fine..I do use a whisk not a spoon and I stir a little more often, I just keep it bubbling but not a hard rapid bubble . 

kadesma


----------



## velochic (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Kadesma.  I will probably give this a shot this weekend and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 30, 2007)

I made one once but started with a bechamel and added the gorgonzola at the end.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2007)

velochic said:
			
		

> Thanks Kadesma. I will probably give this a shot this weekend and let you know how it turns out.


Great, I hope it is what you're looking for..

kadesma


----------

